# Does anybody Know where to buy Alchohol



## edthedruid

Does anybody Know where to buy Alchohol on an off sales basis,as opposed to buying from the duty free shop at Hurghada airport and having a time limit in doing so. 

I,ve heard there's a place in El Gouna,if so can anybody tell me where

Rgds from Ed


----------



## j4hurghada

within 2 days of arriving you can go to dutie free shop and get 3 bottles of spirits but you ahve to take your passport with you.
most bars do carryouts at pub prices.


----------



## Margaret Butler

edthedruid said:


> Does anybody Know where to buy Alchohol on an off sales basis,as opposed to buying from the duty free shop at Hurghada airport and having a time limit in doing so.
> 
> I,ve heard there's a place in El Gouna,if so can anybody tell me where
> 
> Rgds from Ed


Hi there,

Had the same problem in Hurghada but I have also heard a company called Cheers in El Bustan delivers and I believe their tel. no. is 19131. I haven't tried it yet so please let me know how you get on.

Margaret


----------



## lyndsay552

There is supposed to be an off licence in Sekalla, down one of the back streets but I'm afraid I don't know the details.

Once i find out I'll let everyone know. I think he'll be doing a great trade!

Lyndsay


----------



## edthedruid

Thanks Lyndsay,that would be great if you could find out.I,ve just telegraphed half the purchase price for our apartment in Mubarek 7 in Hurghada,so i would imagine i'll be out within the next couple of months and i,ll be able to do my own research WooooHoooo.

Rgds from Ed


----------



## HAPPY's Hurghada

You can still purchase "local" brands of alcohol from the duty free shops even after your time limit, you just can't buy any of the imported brands.


----------



## edthedruid

*alcohol*



HAPPY's Hurghada said:


> You can still purchase "local" brands of alcohol from the duty free shops even after your time limit, you just can't buy any of the imported brands.


Hi thanks for replying happy,thats good to know.

Rgds from Ed


----------



## PurplePlumb

Hi

You can by alcohol from Massoud Market on Street 9, Maadi. You can telephone your order and it's free delivery. Number 23580624


----------



## GM1

For Hurghada, in Dahar, go to the post office, take the street right (if you are coming from Sakalla), then in front of the mosque turn left, a little bit further there is a shop on the left


----------



## Margaret Butler

HAPPY's Hurghada said:


> You can still purchase "local" brands of alcohol from the duty free shops even after your time limit, you just can't buy any of the imported brands.


Just saw your message and I feel I must warn you about the "local spirits". They have fomaldahide (wrong spelling) amongst other things in them so it is up to you if you want to risk it.

cheers,
Margaret


----------



## Chrisxx4

There are chops called Drinkys in town plus there is a supermarket called oscars that you can buy alcohol.





edthedruid said:


> Does anybody Know where to buy Alchohol on an off sales basis,as opposed to buying from the duty free shop at Hurghada airport and having a time limit in doing so.
> 
> I,ve heard there's a place in El Gouna,if so can anybody tell me where
> 
> Rgds from Ed


----------

